# The Billing Hub



## Ela815 (18 Januar 2016)

Hallo. Heute bin ich scheinbar in eine Abofalle getappt. Der Name ist "The Billing Hub." (Nicht Billinfo) Ich habe keine Ahnung, was das sein soll geschweigedenn, wie es zustande kam. Kurz bevor ich eine SMS bekam, klickte ich aber versehentlich auf einen Link über Facebook. Dort stand irgendwas mit "download" und auf dem Bild war eine nackte Frau. Habe es sofort wieder weggeklickt,sodass die Seite nicht einmal geöffnet wurde. Eine Drittanbietersperre habe ich bei meinem Prepaid-Anbieter nun durchführen lassen. So werde ich aber wahrscheinlich nicht das Abo los? 

LG Ela


----------



## Hippo (18 Januar 2016)

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Handy-Abo-Abzocke


----------

